# ShortCuts



## Graham (Nov 18, 2014)

Lawmaker Murphy enters the woodworking business in our November column. we quote a ridiculous law suit but then on the serious side we have some excellent and innovative tools in our Test section. In addition to these you will find some timely new books from Fox  Chapel. Take a look!

-- 
The very best is the least that I can do
Graham McCulloch
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2014)

Graham said:


> Lawmaker Murphy enters the woodworking business in our November column. we quote a ridiculous law suit but then on the serious side we have some excellent and innovative tools in our Test section. In addition to these you will find some timely new books from Fox  Chapel. Take a look!
> 
> --
> The very best is the least that I can do
> ...



It must be an age thing. You have linked to the Oct. issue:beer:


----------



## Graham (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry all, I jumped the gun, the November (806) is now posted
Graham


----------



## nealtw (Nov 19, 2014)

It was worth the wait.


----------



## Graham (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for that Neal.
Graham


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 19, 2014)

There are a few of Murphy's laws missing..:rofl:

The big box of nails you just dumped all over the floor,,,are stainless steel..so much for the magnet.

And as soon as you put all the tools away... you forgot to finish that one last thing.
Nice column.:trophy:


----------



## Graham (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you Inspector
Graham


----------

